

The Achilles heel of the lean startup - Killah911
http://www.markevanstech.com/2012/03/14/the-achilles-heel-of-the-lean-startup/

======
Killah911
Will all the talk of Lean Startup, something about it just doesn't sit right
with me. Maybe it's the obsession with metrics, or maybe it's about people's
obsession with the "recipe for success".

I've had this conversation with some close friends who were hellbent on build,
measure, learn like it was some math formula that would make your startup
work. I work on feeling. There are a lot of times the numbers don't line up
right away but I know it's not time to give up. (In all honesty, I am not well
versed in the art of giving up at the right time)

Bottom line is, a lot of times new theories appear to be a panacea but they're
far from it. Even good ones. If startups really were that formulaic, then you
could replace the people with bots at some point, which I hope won't be
happening anytime soon. (or maybe there's an analytics startup there, which
sends you a text message to "Pivot Now")

